
Hans Zimmer designed the sound for BMW’s futuristic concept car - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/29/19914287/bmw-hans-zimmer-design-bmw-vision-m-next-sound-profile-blade-runner-cyberpunk-3d-print
======
karmakaze
That's a terrible sound for a car.

> ...produced a sound for the car that feels right out of a film...

The problem being that it sounds _exactly like a soundtrack_ being played
alongside what the car is doing rather than being able to believe that the car
is making the sound.

Also, the picture of that BMW M Next looks like it could have been made in the
70s if with much less imagination and far more conservatism. The Forumla-E
cars don't look great either but at least they're trying.

